# Dust in Crete?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

I am trying to compare dust levels in Crete and Cyprus. I know that the dust comes in from the Sahara from time to time (and from Syria etc for Cyprus) but would like to find out how much of a problem it is, for health reasons. We are trying to find somewhere comfortable and healthy for us to relocate. Which means a good climate and clean air.  Are there particular times of year when it is troublesome? Are there areas which are better/worse than others? We dont want to have to live in AC most of the year as we need fresh air. Thanks!


----------



## ElinaH (Nov 10, 2016)

Dear Kikie,

I was born in Crete and it's been 2 years now that I 've left Chania. In my 35 years stay, we rare "suffered" from African dust. Sometimes the dust shows up 2 - 3 times by year and it lasts 1 - 2 days most. Yet, some years there is no dust at all!! I've never heard of people having breath problems because of the dust, even patients with allergies. The only problem about Crete, mostly North Crete, is the dampness in the air, even the summer season! The last 3-4 years, Crete has been a very windy island, because of climate change, but nothing more.. As for Cyprus, I really don't know about dust level, I only can assure you that both islands are pretty sunny most of the year!


----------

